# Crate/Yapping Advice



## steveandclaire (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello all,

Daisy is now settling in really well. The only problem we seem to have is that she always starts yapping about 5.30 a.m, every morning. 

She is being crate trained and is locked away from about 11.00ish through the night. We leave her a piece of newspaper at one end to do her business on. This is always damp the following morning but no poos...yet. 

Anyway, she just doesn't stop. 

Problem is I have read so much stuff in books and on the net that it can leave you a bit 

I would like to ignore her so she doesn't realise it gets attention but then I worry about the neighbours. 

What do people think? 

I have been taking her water away last thing to stop her needing to wee as much but I would imagine people on here could feel strongly against that? This is what I have read though from plenty of sources.

What do people think? Any advice to make her stop welcome!

A piccy below...she loves this bird table.


----------



## Hzlodge (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi

We have separation issues with Dhillon, she's 14 weeks. Fine at night time she goes to bed no problem and sleeps through, even if she does wake and cry I just shout out "go to bed" and off she goes again.

BUT, during the day she is a nightmare, I can't even go to the toilet or have a shower without her crying the other side of the door. We have toys all over the house for her to play with but she only wants to be with one of us. 

Any tips??

thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my girls get no watter in their crate, the only time is if its a very hot night or a hot day and we are out. 

i dont agree with the paper in the crate, for me its like you are teaching them its ok to pee/poo where they sleep, when they naturaly dont want to do that. 

i have only just found out that some people leave the pups to sleep all night. i was always under the impresion that for the first week some times longer you should take them out at night for a pee. and increes the time they are sleeping at nigh so they dont have to get up to pee. 

have you tried putting some creem chese or peanut butter in a kong then popping it in the freezer and putting it in with them so they have something to do wheile they are in the crate.


----------



## steveandclaire (Aug 12, 2010)

I had read that about the Kong althought I'm not quite sure how that would stop her from doing it at 5.30a.m. as she would have already eaten it when we put her to bed at night?

I cluld understand the Kong for the daytime unless someone tells me I am wrong?

Reference the paper and not having any in there, are you sure? I am told these pups cannot hold their bladder for any more than 75-90 mins. Where would she go? Just on the crate? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

When Darla was young she had a bed in a crate and then we had a childs play pen around the crate. At night we would shut her in the play pen and the crate door would be open. She would sleep on her bed in the crate but could get out of it and she had food and water down and some puppy pads.
She would pee and poo in the pen area but not in her crate where she slept. Never really whined. As she got older we increased the size of the playpen. Then eventually got rid of the crate and the play pen and she had the living room. When we eventually trusted her to be able to go through the night without the need to go we gave her the run of the house at night. This all happens really quickly, would say by the time she was 6 months old (got her at 2 months) So well within 4 months.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well the puppy who i found out were left all nigh have never had a problem, i think id still preger getting up after lik 4-5 hours letting them out then going back to bed. they learn to hold their toilet for longer. what time is she put to bed at night. none of my giels have ever done the toilet in their crate. 


even when ill, Inca had the runs last night and got me up twice lastnight to let her out and my mum three times after 2 am. 
im not a fan of [papper training to begin with as for me its like training twice, you teaching them, they can pee in the house as long as they pee on the mat, then you hare having to teach them that the dont pee on the mat they pee on the grass. 
much easier to cut out the middle man and take them out as soon as they wake up, after playing, or about 15 mins after eating or drinking. 


is she crying for your atention or is she needing out. a way to tell is to get up get her out her crate(dont pet her dont talk to her, dont make eye contact with her) put her lead on and take her out side. if she doesnt do anything after like 5 mins take her back inside and put her back to be(€she is wanting attention and you can leave her to cry)


----------



## steveandclaire (Aug 12, 2010)

I see your point about the paper thing. I just worry that she will just wee on the floor of the crate if it wasn't there. She is only 8 weeks old tomorrow. 

To be honest, the last few morning have been improved in the whining regard. 

My wife works shifts and was up at 5.30 last couple of days anyway and Daisy hadn't started barking. This morning I slept in till nearly 6.30 and didn't hear a peep from her so I went down and let her out anyway. 

She had pee'd on her paper and then screwed it up? 

To be honest I think she is whining to go out to do her business which is a good thing. 

She has a little whine when we first lock her in the cage but this stops after a couple of minutes. It's more of a moan I guess. 

It's hard to decide what to do, leave the paper down...take it away.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she is scrunching it up because she knows it is now dirty and it trying to bury it. 


glad she is getting better. i dont know if i comented on the photo, but i love it, is that a bird table or something she is under.


----------



## steveandclaire (Aug 12, 2010)

It is. She loves that bird table. We like to climb under it/over it but never bite it which is nice. 

Any predictions on the type of fur she will get when older?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice Picture. =) She looks to have a very cockery coat, it's very flat and limp. I'd expect her to look almost like a cocker with more lift once grown.

It's fine to take up her water two or three hours before bed. Taking it up right before doesn't really affect anything. 

Where do you keep her crate? Dogs are happiest being close. At least in the same room is good. 'Lo was set up two feet from my bed. This way they keep quieter, so less worry about neighbours.

If you know she goes in the crate at that time, one can assume her crying is because she doesn't want to go in the crate, but gives up. Letting her figure out going in the crate is ok isn't very safe, and could cause problems later. You really don't want a full grown 20 pound dog going in a crate, believe me. 

I think waking up earlier like your wife is doing should solve it. She'll learn you wake her up (less crying) and it'll keep her from going in the crate. Work it out so that every single morning someone 
wakes up, get her out of the crate, takes her potty and lets her run around for 10 -15 minutes, then crates her with the kong (They are good for the day too, and you can also fill them with dog food after smiring the inside) and eather leaves or goes back to bed. Then you can start moving it back to your normal wake up in ten minute segments if you want.

If you are set on pad training her, I'd buy a exercise pen for her like Morph did for Darle. This way you keep the never-go-in-a-crate thought pattern, yet you don't have to get up to take her out.


----------



## steveandclaire (Aug 12, 2010)

I see your point on this. I might slowly start moving the paper out of the crate. She is only 8 weeks old, the bladder doesn't take long to get full I guess. 

I have asthma and allergies which is why we bought a cockapoo. So far one week in, no reactions at all - which is strange with the spaniel type coat I guess. Anyway, I don't want her upstairs for this reason so she is in the kitchen.

Usually during the day she is on her own for 2.5 hour stints before someone comes in and lets her out. I'll start taking it out for this time initially. I may leave it in at night though as I can't see her being able to hold it for 7 - 8 hours and she'll just make a mess on the crate?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this is Gypsy and two of her siblings when she was a couple of weeks old. 









down stares is fine, i would say slowley increas the time she is left by hour or half hour. see what she can tolerate at this age.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Downstairs is fine then. It can be a little easier to have them close, but easily done else wise.

I think a exercise pen could be a huge help for you, really. You'll have to wake up at least once during the night to let her out to go potty or continue using the paper if you only crate her.


----------



## steveandclaire (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, I am pleased to report that this is no longer a problem. No yapping barking or anything now for five days. She's settled in nicely.


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello ! just been reading all your posts here.
We are getting a new baby cockapoo in a few weeks and we have had other dogs before and never used a crate. I really don't want to use one but i notice many of you do. 
Do I really have to ? its too sad caging them up


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

mandimoon said:


> Hello ! just been reading all your posts here.
> We are getting a new baby cockapoo in a few weeks and we have had other dogs before and never used a crate. I really don't want to use one but i notice many of you do.
> Do I really have to ? its too sad caging them up




hey its like human baby do you just pop them in the middle of a room and go the bed, no you put them in a cot, aka baby cage. think of it like his bed room. if he is in there he wont chew on a wier or eat something he's not ment to, also helps to keep them dray all night. 

however, if you have never had to use a crate then just do what you did with your old dog and it should work.


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

kendal said:


> hey its like human baby do you just pop them in the middle of a room and go the bed, no you put them in a cot, aka baby cage. think of it like his bed room. if he is in there he wont chew on a wier or eat something he's not ment to, also helps to keep them dray all night.
> 
> however, if you have never had to use a crate then just do what you did with your old dog and it should work.


Good point, well taken. Thanks Kendal.
With our previous dogs.... we actually used to take them in the bedroom with us (not on the bed unless they were really sad) and put their dog bed and a few bits of newspaper on the floor and I dont recall we had much of a problem.
Our kitchen is quite small and we also have a dog flap so we always used to close the kitchen door when we went out. There isnt much mischief to get up to in our kitchen.

My main problem with this pup will probably be the 4 cats we have ! That should be fun eh


----------



## steveandclaire (Aug 12, 2010)

Quite amazed to report that we have had three dry nights in a row now. Paper is down but she isn't bothered about using it. She is waiting until morning for her first wee. We usually put her down at 10.30 and wake up about 7.00. 

Really impressed as she has just turned 9 weeks old.

Everything I had read suggested that they couldn't hold their bladder more than 90 mins etc.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont think you will have a problem with your cats.


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

aww bless your cat
My cats are all over 10 yrs old tho and even though they grew up with a staffy im not sure there will be cuddles lol
I will, of course make sure, if there are any I get them on camera !


----------



## mandimoon (Aug 24, 2010)

steveandclaire said:


> Everything I had read suggested that they couldn't hold their bladder more than 90 mins etc.


I would guess that would be true if their bladder was full ! 
bit like when you toilet train a child i guess.... less water/milk before bed and the dryer the night will be


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

mandimoon said:


> aww bless your cat
> My cats are all over 10 yrs old tho and even though they grew up with a staffy im not sure there will be cuddles lol
> I will, of course make sure, if there are any I get them on camera !


your cats will tell him off is he gets to mad. he will soon learn after a couple of cat swipes how far he can take it with them. we have three cats murphy is the only one who pays any attention to them, the others keep out his way.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Adorable pictures Kendal, they make a cute pair.  

The 90 minutes rule is for when their awake Steve and Claire. When worked up and playing it can be even less, down to about 20 minutes! But when a sleep they can last hours pretty easy. When in sleep or resting mode everything slows down drastically, including bladder and bowels.


----------

